# Steevia



## Dero (Jul 24, 2002)

Does anybody know anything about it?
It's organic, it's sweet and I've been told it does not contain the proprieties that sugar has(rising your insulin level,or should I say SPIKING IT!!!)
Just wondering...


Other thing,the spelling could be wrong sorry


----------



## bludevil (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm using Stevia (correct spelling  ) now. It's supposedly 300 times sweeter than regular sugar. A sample conversion is 1 cup of regular sugar = 1 tsp of Stevia. 1 bad thing about Stevia is there are alot of brands out their that has a bad aftertaste. I've found that NOW brand Stevia is pretty good.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 24, 2002)

Rob Faigan speaks highly of it (in comparison to other types of sweetners).


----------



## Dero (Jul 24, 2002)

Thanks guys for the feedback and da proper spelling,I think it will become my sugar substitute.

Is it best in the powder or liquid form ?

Or is there a difference?(Processing/whatnot )


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 24, 2002)

It's an excellent sweetner, dry or liquid!  only problem is that it does NOT taste good in "hot" beverages!

NOW (as BD said) and Wisdom of the Ancients are the best tasting.


DP


----------



## Dero (Jul 24, 2002)

Good to hear dat...Thanks Doc!!!
Hot beverages???What you talking 'bout????


----------



## bludevil (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Is it best in the powder or liquid form ?
> 
> Or is there a difference?(Processing/whatnot )



I've had both liquid and powder form. I like the liquid form the best because it dissolves better. I use it to make sweet tea and the powder form doesn't dissolve as good. (little clumps of it at the bottom). But the only fallback to the liquid form is it's in an alcohol base, which is fine with most people but my wife is pregnant so I can't use that type.


----------



## Dero (Jul 24, 2002)

Intersesting !!!!Thanks!!!
I'm sure OTHERS will benefit from this!!!


----------



## Dero (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bludevil *_
> 
> 
> I've had both liquid and powder form. I like the liquid form the best because it dissolves better. I use it to make sweet tea and the powder form doesn't dissolve as good. (little clumps of it at the bottom). But the only fallback to the liquid form is it's in an alcohol base, which is fine with most people but my wife is pregnant so I can't use that type.


If you look at the "NOW" in liquid,it is ETHANOL free,
been checking things out...


----------



## crackerjack414 (Jul 24, 2002)

its good stuff. Just dont get tmepted to add more than a recipie says. It can have a bitter sweet taste. It is awsome in protein shakes, american whey is made with it and tastes great. try cookingwithstevia.com


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

sounds great!


----------

